# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Links & neue Fenster

## noox

Interne Links, d.h. Links zum Forum und zu den Downhill-Rangers-Seite gehen jetzt nicht mehr in einem neuen Fenster, sondern im selben Fenster auf. Externe Links gehen in neuem Fenster auf.

Da die Posts aber teilweise gecacht werden, gilt dies hauptsächlich für neue Posts. Außerdem bei Threads, die älter als 60 Tage sind.

Außerdem wird das http:// im Linktext automatisch entfernt:

https://downhill-rangers.com


PS: Hab dieses Plugin eigentlich für was anderes programmiert, aber das ist ein netter Zusatznutzen.

PPS: Die letzten 31 Tage hatten wir erstmals über 100.000 Besuche! 500.000 Seitenaufrufe hatten wir früher schon mal.

----------

